# Pensacola Beach Pier 5/5



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Water was murky this morning. There were some pompano running sporadically in the hole...ladyfish were in there, too.
One small cobia was caught out on the end. Not much to it today, but whether it was the dark water or the final day of neap tides, I dont know. There was a strong current from the west.

Well, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Water was murky this morning. There were some pompano running sporadically in the hole...ladyfish were in there, too.
> One small cobia was caught out on the end. Not much to it today, but whether it was the dark water or the final day of neap tides, I dont know. There was a strong current from the west.
> 
> Well, there is always tomorrow.


How did the Social Distancing work out on the pier?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

They have boxes painted on the deck. You step inside the box. Wasn't too much problems with it yesterday.


----------

